# SF Bay Area detailing clinic planner



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm happy to run through the full treatment again on another demo vehicle to share techniques with other interested bimmerphiles here in the SanFran / SanJose / SantaCruz area.

So... let's work out a date. We will only really have time and space (if we do it again at my place) to work through the whole gamut on one car, so first to sign up gets to be the guinea pig.

I'm thinking near the end of July, early August. 7/31 or 8/7.

Post here if you are interested, specify which of those dates you *can* make, and which one you prefer.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alright Dave, I'm looking at some minor scratches on my hood, deck, and back bumper that need MP#3 (and maybe a touch of 2), so I'll volunteer my car. Any suggestions anyone has for those I580 chips would be welcome too. Either date is good for me. I can bring my PC, CMA pads (white & yellow), MP 1-3, clay, and other detailing supplies.

I can also bring a case of Anderson Valley Brewing Co.'s finest, but I favor ESBs and ambers over porters - I hope that's OK.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> Alright Dave, I'm looking at some minor scratches on my hood, deck, and back bumper that need MP#3 (and maybe a touch of 2), so I'll volunteer my car. Any suggestions anyone has for those I580 chips would be welcome too. Either date is good for me. I can bring my PC, CMA pads (white & yellow), MP 1-3, clay, and other detailing supplies.
> 
> I can also bring a case of Anderson Valley Brewing Co.'s finest, but I favor ESBs and ambers over porters - I hope that's OK.


Ambers are :thumbup: Very light pilsners are a problem, so don't darken my garage with any of that carbonated urine. 

We'll clean those scratches right up -- especially if you think they're light enough to get out with #3. PEter had a few minor scratches that were worse than that which we knocked down quite a bit with a #2 -> #3 treatment, and although they were deep enough to be permanent, they were very, very hard to find unless you knew where to look after we had given that area the treatment.

A few people that have expressed interest have all said either day is fine, so I'm leaning toward the 7/31 date... I'll give it another week to see who else pops out of the woodwork, then we'll pin it down.


----------



## Sprockett (May 24, 2004)

RKT BMR said:


> Ambers are :thumbup: Very light pilsners are a problem, so don't darken my garage with any of that carbonated urine.
> 
> We'll clean those scratches right up -- especially if you think they're light enough to get out with #3. PEter had a few minor scratches that were worse than that which we knocked down quite a bit with a #2 -> #3 treatment, and although they were deep enough to be permanent, they were very, very hard to find unless you knew where to look after we had given that area the treatment.
> 
> A few people that have expressed interest have all said either day is fine, so I'm leaning toward the 7/31 date... I'll give it another week to see who else pops out of the woodwork, then we'll pin it down.


Oohh Oohh 7/31 is perfect for me, I'm totally interested....

-Paul-


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Sprockett said:


> Oohh Oohh 7/31 is perfect for me, I'm totally interested....
> 
> -Paul-


 Once Dave sets the date, you and I and anyone else coming from the East Bay should plan on forming up a mini caravan. Have you got an FRS or GMRS radio?


----------



## Sprockett (May 24, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> Once Dave sets the date, you and I and anyone else coming from the East Bay should plan on forming up a mini caravan. Have you got an FRS or GMRS radio?


That would be cool, yeah I've got one that I use when traveling with the little woman and she takes her truck (don't ask  )...

-Paul-


----------



## js19707 (Apr 21, 2003)

i need the works.. i want to learn everything i can. i would like to learn to: fix a couple of scratches that go down to the primer and fix paint chips, use clay, use a random orbital buffer to remove some ugly swirls, and remove/apply wax (or zaino?) properly. 

.. and i've got a Jet Black car.. 

but i'll bring plenty of beer (and whatever else you guys want) to make up for it 
:angel: 

(hope i don't scare anyone off with the above)

i'll also be looking for any product recommendations folks want to share.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

js19707 said:


> i'll also be looking for any product recommendations folks want to share.


Oh boy... here we go


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Update*

Okay, gang, the date's gonna be Saturday, August 7. Location is TBD at the moment, 'cause I have a friend in the Santa Clara area that may be interested/willing to host, in which case we could do a full workup on 3-4 cars, whereas if we do it at my place, we'll be limited to two.

As many people as are interested in learning technique are welcome.

*Please RSVP to the following email address with your interest... I will be using these emails to send out an eVite the week before the clinic with logistics, directions, etc.*

Send your ack to [email protected]. Look forward to getting together with you all!

Dave


----------



## js19707 (Apr 21, 2003)

is this still happening? haven't received my evite



RKT BMR said:


> Okay, gang, the date's gonna be Saturday, August 7. Location is TBD at the moment, 'cause I have a friend in the Santa Clara area that may be interested/willing to host, in which case we could do a full workup on 3-4 cars, whereas if we do it at my place, we'll be limited to two.
> 
> As many people as are interested in learning technique are welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

js19707 said:


> is this still happening? haven't received my evite


Dave's still got a few days.


----------



## js19707 (Apr 21, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Dave's still got a few days.


oops, i'm an idiot.. i thought this was happening *this* weekend. guess i need a calendar  :tsk:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

js19707 said:


> oops, i'm an idiot...


Naw, you're just anxious for to see the results. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Is this happening in Santa Clara now? If so, I am interested.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Galun said:


> Is this happening in Santa Clara now? If so, I am interested.


No, it's still going to be in Scott's Valley. But if you can make it as far as Santa Clara, why not enjoy a great drive up 17 to Dave's place? Great curves through that section of 17 and it's probably only another 20 - 25 minutes or so. :thumbup:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Spectre said:


> No, it's still going to be in Scott's Valley. But if you can make it as far as Santa Clara, why not enjoy a great drive up 17 to Dave's place? Great curves through that section of 17 and it's probably only another 20 - 25 minutes or so. :thumbup:


True, true...

Good time to come out and meet some bay area festers.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Yep, and I take my car out of the detailing hat as I clayed, machine polished, and gave it a couple of coats of wax (P21S) last weekend. There was a little get together at Stanford Shopping Center and it had to look presentable.

If anyone is coming from Central/East Contra Costa or the tri-valley area and wants to form up a caravan, raise your hand.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

I've sent mail to everyone that signed up. Let me know if you didn't recieve it. I'm lazy, so I haven't done the evite yet, but I'll get to it in the next few days.

Just to make sure expectations are set, there really is only room to do two cars. The main point of a clinic like this is to learn technics, not get a free detailing  Spectre had the privilege of being the only participant last time, so he got all the attention. This time around, it looks like we'll have 6-8 people, so it will be more of a traditional show-and-tell, gather with friends, etc., than a thorough processing of everyone's ride.

We'll decide when everyone arrives which two cars to work on, depending on what's needed, so we can cover the most useful techniques that really need some hands-on instruction to get it down.

With that number of people, and cutting back to, say, two coats of wax, we might be able to get 3 or 4 cars done. We'll see.


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

*Detailing Clinic*

It was a great day, :thumbup: 
We learned how on a jet black Pimp Ride :bigpimp: 
I had always been intimidated by using a orbital Buffer Plusher
and waxing a Black Car :dunno:
Good insurrections with a Great crew.
Thank you for Hosting, The Food was Great!
I learned so much, I had a great day
Thanks
Mike T :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Yup, fun times, and Jay's 540 is black again! :thumbup:









L-R: Spectre, weoilmen, js19707, Cliff3, sprocket, and RKT BMR


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

azurribaggio said:


> This happening this year?


Count me in.

Just (yesterday) replaced my '03 mystic blue 330i (totaled) with an '06 330ci mystic blue.

Gotta start the babying process all over again.

Looks like the dealership painted part of the rear bumper. I wonder if they put a clear coat on it and if I thus need to do anything special to protect it.

Haven't even washed it yet. Hope to clay it this week followed by klasse and sealant glaze.

Would like to machine out any swirls first and do some minor touch up here and there.

Have no experience with an orbital buffer but might find a stash of hefe weizen to assuage thirst to those willing to impart knowledge.


----------

